# Gun Show in Mobile



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone ever been to the gun show at the ABBA Shrine? Was thinking of heading out there tomorrow instead of FWB. Cant find many deals there and wanted to try someplace new. ARe there deals to be had or am I wasting my gas?:whistling:


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Waste of gas. Deals (or lack thereof) will be about the same. Plus, if you are going to buy a handgun, you'll have to get a transfer across state lines...


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

WOW i wanted to try that one because I heard its the only gun show near here that has any real deals. I have never been yet to see for myself though. Anyone go ? GOt any input ? Save me the gas next time it comes here.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

The FWB show was an utter disappointment today. Half of the exhibit hall was closed and empty. Those who were there were the regulars (Jay's, etc.) and the prices were regular retail plus ($429 LC9s, etc.).


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Give It a Try*

Slide on over to the show in Robertsdale one time. I find it interesting in that there is new faces and new dealers. One preception is that there is more non firearms stuff than most shows. No Jay's either to waist your time. 

Can't buy pistols even with a CWP but there is allot of scopes,bags and pouches,reloading,mags,loaded ammo,cleaning gear,etc,etc. I find it worth the trip. --- SAWMAN


----------



## The Raven (Oct 8, 2007)

SAWMAN said:


> Slide on over to the show in Robertsdale one time. I find it interesting in that there is new faces and new dealers. One preception is that there is more non firearms stuff than most shows. No Jay's either to waist your time.


 Any more info, like a link, on this? I'm not familiar with it at all. But I agree that the FWB show was a joke...very disappointing.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

> FWB show was a joke...very disappointing


note to self

WHEN billy bowlegs festival IS GOING ON PASS ON THAT SHOW

also there was a few more shows that weekend, but it was the worst i had made sense the Milton show.

but i did snag a new DPMS LR308 SS

Pensacola show 06/25, 26


----------



## The Raven (Oct 8, 2007)

chevelle427 said:


> note to self
> 
> WHEN billy bowlegs festival IS GOING ON PASS ON THAT SHOW


Good thought...


----------

